# Freebsd-update and Sendmail



## JackOfAllTrades (Jun 7, 2014)

I´m running FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p4 as a mailserver with Sendmail recompiled with SASL support following this guide in the manual: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/SMTP-Auth.html. To keep the system up to date I use the simple freebsd-update mechanism. Today, when I was running freebsd-update fetch i got the following message:


```
The following files will be updated as part of updating to 10.0-RELEASE-p5:
/usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail
```

I then ran freebsd-update install to install the updates. After a while i could recognize some problems with authentication regarding Sendmail and after a while I could find out that the update process had overwritten the customized sendmail binary that no longer had any SASL-support. How can I solve this problem? If I download the source from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/10.0-RELEASE/src.txz and compile sendmail, it will be overwritten during the update. Do I have to download some other more 'current' source code?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 7, 2014)

If you want to continue using binary updates for the operating system, consider using the Sendmail port, mail/sendmail.  It has a SASL option, and as a port, won't be overwritten by system updates.


----------

